# Adidas Acerra ADV 2018



## N92

Today was a great day, I took delivery of my 2018 Adidas ADV Acerra snowboard boots.










What can I say... These boots are awesome and they fit my 280MP wide foot perfectly. I initially tried these boots on with the Adidas insole but my intuition was right in purchasing the Remind Cush insoles for these bad boys, the Remind insoles were a touch long (folded up at the toe) so I had to trim them down to size to fit into the liners, what a huge difference a bit of arch support and extra cushioning makes.




























I have no point of reference for last season's Adidas boots that a lot of wide footed individuals enjoyed, but I can safely say that these definitely are a wide fit compared to my Ride Anthem and Burton Moto's that I've tried on. The Boost foam on the sole is like walking on marshmallows it's so soft and the grip on the sole is pretty rock solid and seems to be very grippy and durable.



















The inner lacing system isn't integrated into the liner, it's attached to the inner walls of the boot and just wraps around the ankle cuff of the liner. I actually like this feature because it doesn't strangle my foot and cause pressure points, it just locks my ankle into place in the heel of the boot which means no heel lift from what I've been able to test at home. The other feature of the liner that further helps to secure you into the liner is 2 very strong velcro points on the tongue and ankle shaft that help secure around your calf (damn... how many times did I say liner in one sentence...).



















The achilles support that locks your ankle in place is not something I'm used to in a boot, and at first felt quite strange, however after a couple of minutes the strange feeling went away, but living in Australia, more specifically Perth, means that this has yet to be tested on the mountain, I'll get my chance in January in Japan so I'll have to update my thoughts then. I'll briefly touch on the dual BOA lacing, I like the complete separation between the upper and lower, however I think that the top of the BOA lacing for the bottom section should have a guide just to prevent it from getting caught up in the top section of lacing and rubbing against each other when the laces are tightened










For now though I'll just say if anyone has any questions about these boots, please don't hesitate to ask, I'll gladly try answer any questions and supply any pictures if needed.


----------



## N92

Not much of a hiker tbh, a lot of my snowboarding tends to be done in Japan where there's enough fun terrain and powder to be found off piste in the trees and by traversing. From what I have read from other more professional reviewers is that they're super comfortable whilst hiking, but comfort issues arose when riding due the to achilles support in the liner, and I can see where they're coming from, I'm yet to test it on the mountain, but I don't think this will be too much of an issue for me, I actually find it quite comforting in a way.


----------



## Rip154

Yea I get that. The only review I could find was from a guy sitting at a parking lot, and he looked exhausted just from putting them on. What reviews did you find?


----------



## BC Snowbeard

How's the instep height? Did they fix the hot-spot that last year's Tactical ADV was giving a lot of people, right over the instep/where the tongue transitions from foot to shin?

I have last years ADV and I loved everything about them, other than that hotspot. Still looking for a perfect solution for my wide feet and (apparently) higher than normal instep.


----------



## unsuspected

How stiff do they feel, is it a true 8/10 in stiffness? Are they sloppy somewhere? Whats your stats?


----------



## unsuspected

Rip154 said:


> Yea I get that. The only review I could find was from a guy sitting at a parking lot, and he looked exhausted just from putting them on. What reviews did you find?


TGR? Haha


----------



## ekb18c

I will be trying these next after i go through my Tactical Adv and Energy boost from last year. My wide ass feet loves Adidas boots!


----------



## N92

Rip154 said:


> Yea I get that. The only review I could find was from a guy sitting at a parking lot, and he looked exhausted just from putting them on. What reviews did you find?


Will have to have a look back, but I'm thinking those comments were in relation to the Tactical ADV's from last season.



BC Snowbeard said:


> How's the instep height? Did they fix the hot-spot that last year's Tactical ADV was giving a lot of people, right over the instep/where the tongue transitions from foot to shin?
> 
> I have last years ADV and I loved everything about them, other than that hotspot. Still looking for a perfect solution for my wide feet and (apparently) higher than normal instep.


I haven't found any issues with the instep hotspot, but I do have wide flat feet so it could be different for you. Only thing I've found is that it can be slightly too tight, but that's user error on my part and lacing them too tight.



unsuspected said:


> How stiff do they feel, is it a true 8/10 in stiffness? Are they sloppy somewhere? Whats your stats?


I'd say they're an 8/10, they feel as stiff as the DC T-rice boots I've tried on before and definitely a step up in stiffness from the DC Judge, however I've yet to go through the break in period and see how they break down over time, I'm hoping that these won't break down too much. 

No slop in the boot for me, some might find some sloppiness in the toe box, but I bought these for the wide fit in the toe box and they fit me like a glove.

my feet measurements are Mondo 280 size 10 EEE wide.


----------



## Adam Dunne

*adidas Acerra sizing*

Hey, so Im also trying to buy from overseas (as I live in Australia) without being able to try on first. 
You mentioned your wide feet are 280mm..(for US10) but how wide are your feet? 
Your advice is appreciated as Im just trying to work out whether US11.5 or 12 is going to suit me best.


----------



## N92

Adam Dunne said:


> Hey, so Im also trying to buy from overseas (as I live in Australia) without being able to try on first.
> You mentioned your wide feet are 280mm..(for US10) but how wide are your feet?
> Your advice is appreciated as Im just trying to work out whether US11.5 or 12 is going to suit me best.


So my right foot (the bigger one) is 11cm at it's widest. If you have wide feet I would honestly go with what your Mondo Point is for these boots, they fit true to size and are definitely a wide fit.

Also absolutesnow.co.uk is where I got mine, they shipped via DHL at a pretty low cost and they were here (Perth) within 5 working days from when they were dispatched, mine dispatched on the Friday and I got them the following Tuesday.


----------



## Adam Dunne

*Acerra - Boot size*

Thanks alot for this advice.. very helpful.

So one last thing.. if I could ask the favour - these are US10, and could you tell me how long the base of the boot is from heal to toe. (like you would measure your foot for Mondo sizing - only measure the boot).. want to compare them to my old Burtons for actual boot length and think about my overhang issues (being US12 myself)
cheers.


----------



## N92

Adam Dunne said:


> Thanks alot for this advice.. very helpful.
> 
> So one last thing.. if I could ask the favour - these are US10, and could you tell me how long the base of the boot is from heal to toe. (like you would measure your foot for Mondo sizing - only measure the boot).. want to compare them to my old Burtons for actual boot length and think about my overhang issues (being US12 myself)
> cheers.


Dude! so sorry for the late reply, been a busy few days!

The boot measures 33cm at the longest part

and the sole of the boot measures 31.5cm heel to toe


Hope this helps


----------



## SteezyRidah303

N92 said:


> For now though I'll just say if anyone has any questions about these boots, please don't hesitate to ask, I'll gladly try answer any questions and supply any pictures if needed.


Quick question man...How did these hold their flex thru the season? I've heard stories of other Adidas boots (cheaper price points) loosing flex after 20 or so days...


----------



## Triple8Sol

I put 54 days on my Acerra ADV's last year and they held up great. There's some visible wear on top of the tongue where the boa crosses over and rubs, but no real issues other than cosmetic for now. Flex has held up well after the initial break-in. Super comfortable and great cushioning. My biggest complaint is the outsole traction. Far from the best for walking through an icy parking lot, and also not great for bootpacking to your fav stashes.


----------



## SteezyRidah303

Triple8Sol said:


> My biggest complaint is the outsole traction. Far from the best for walking through an icy parking lot, and also not great for bootpacking to your fav stashes.


oooo..that might be a deal breaker for me thanks for the info friend!


----------

